# can't believe some people



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

So the house next door has been for rent since my neighbors son decided to move. The lady that owns the house is a sweet lady and good friend that lives down the street. Well over a month ago we had some new people move in...we went next door just to say basically don't feed goats or LGD. I told them if they wanted to be around the goats to come over and I would be glad to supervise them in the goat pen. 

anyway long story short they were asked to leave due to them just not doing what was in the agreement.....having other people move in with them..having dog inside house *dog kennels outside for dogs* They were suppose to fix a few things in exchange could live rent free for a month while they fixed it.....well today was the last day they had to get out and they spraypainted F U on the ceiling and walls and fridge, trashed the place, smeared food on the walls, left 16 bags of garbage there for the neighbor to take care....and didnt even fix what they were suppose to...

it just amazed me how some people act...these were 20 years old I would expect them to act decent and not trash the place, but my hubby had a bad feeling about them when we first met them...guess he is a good judge of character!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

It's sad that some people just don't have a lot of respect..


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear about you bad experience. :grouphug: Be glad they weren't there long enough to cause some real damage to you. Who knows what they would have done given the chance. Stealing your stuff comes to mind, with other things too horrid to mention.

I think this is far beyond lack of respect. This is the attitude of someone who thinks they are entitled to whatever they want and woe to anyone who doesn't give it to them. The sad part is they probably feel justifed in what they did because the "mean landlord" kicked them out.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

To me it sounds like I would have kicked them out too..and it is sad to see that happen to good people.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How incredibly immature. I can't imagine how upset I would be as the home owner. Are they going to press charges? Make sure they take photos of everything before cleaning it up in case they need to use them in court in the future or for the police to look at. At least they're gone now and you won't have to worry about your animals. :hug:


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm 20 years old, but I would never, NEVER act like that, not in somebody else's home, and definitely not my own home. I'm ashamed of people my age, because they act like that. I'm so sorry to hear about all the work your neighbors are going to have to do now, and I'm glad your animals weren't hurt in the process.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

My Grandpa owns some houses and rents them out, and it seems that a lot of renters are like that, sadly.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well we have offered the neighbor a price for the land hoping she will sell just to not have to deal with renters. Would be nice to have that extra land ...would put us at almost 5 acres


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry... you are dealing with people like that...I really wish people would respect others...but unfortunately some are very disrespectful....  :hug:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

we were up late last night coming outside to every Great Pyrenees bark because the neighbor asked us to keep eye on house afraid they would pull a halloween prank on the house...thank goodness they didn't.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

when my parents divorced my mom, me, and my 2 little sisters moved into a house in town that had been similarly taken care of. only imagine being the next renters and going into that house exactly as it is! it was worse though. there had been a dog locked in the bathroom and the floor was more then soaked in it. mom ripped up the cracking plastic fake tile and had to power sand the floor for five days straight. it still stunk. i don't remember how she got more of the smell out.... oh ya she got free carpet from someone and triple layered it. and you could still smell it at times. the bedrooms weren't as bad. but nothing had been cleaned in a long time. same with the kitchen and living room. the basement... mom claims to have seen rats the size of half grown cats. there was trashbags of clothes and toys and stuff all over. two bags deep. and the people had locked several dogs in the basement with all the stuff. so it was covered in feces and urine as well. when you flushed the toilet the water had a tendency to run down the wall of the kitchen, as the bathroom was above the kitchen. 
my life has been quite colorful... ;D


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow that's just disgraceful! I'm 17 and even I would never even dream of doing something like that to someone else house. Heck I'd be worried if I spilled soda on the carpet that stuff is heck to get out... Its just a shame what lack of respect people have now a days. Hope everything gets fixed and its not too destroyed.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well the neighbor contacted the boy's dad and they are over there painting the ceiling got all the trash out, and even replaced the door...at least someone took the heat. 


Of course they said they didn't do it.....riiiiiight it wasn't like that before you moved in.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

It amazes me that people can be so rude. Sorry for there lack of respect .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------

